# Really bad allergies



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is the pits-loving horses & being allergic to them.My husband has allergies & asthma,but no animals are involved, thank goodness. Have you seen a Doctor? They might have something t ohelp. Is there de-sensitazion shots available? Some people w/allergies can tolerate a Curly Horse. Just a thought for you. But if you're going to a barn w/all kinds of horses that probably wouldn'dt work.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

I have allergies on an epic scale (can't breathe while I'm sleeping, have several coughing fits a day doing nothing at all, have to stick tissues up my nose like a crazy to keep it from bleeding from blowing it too much, etc), and I've tried everything in the allergy aisle! What works for you individually isn't necessarily going to be what works for me or anybody else, but I CAN tell you what works for me. When it's just allergies, I get sudafed PE in the equate brand. It's cheap, and it works for me. It's a mix of chlorphineramine maleate and phenylephrine HCI, and works really well. What I've found that works REALLY well, though, is Theraflu -- they have a type for sinus and cold in the powder, and it works wonders! For some reason, the powder works much better for me than the liquid. You make a cup of hot water, pour the powder in, and wait for it to cool down enough to drink, then you drink it all before it cools off too much. It tastes lemony and really isn't bad. That works REALLY well, but is like $5 for six servings, soo. Not really cost-effective. But it works! For me. I really, really hope that your allergies either clear up or you find something that really works for you.


----------



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

I had terrible horse allergies and asthma when I began riding. I took the store brand/generic allergy pills a few days before I went to the barn and the day I went. Sometimes taking a pill just 20min before isn't good enough. That worked fairly well for me, but over time my symptoms lessened so I don't need the pills anymore. Hopefully the same will happen to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What exactly are you allergic to? Is it the horses or is it the hay and dust? Or something else?

If it's the horses, Curly horses are hypoallergenic. You could try finding a farm around you that has Curlies and would be willing to work with you.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Im not sure what exactly im allergic to. Im not sure what finding a curly horse farm would do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You might benefit from going to an allergist. It really helps some people. They will test you, figure out what it is you are allergic to, then they may give you allergy shots which decrease the reaction to the allergens(things you are allergic to). Hubby and oldest son are really allergic. Cannot set foot in the barn. Literally. ITsends them to the hospital. Allergy shots do not help them. It really sucks, since both of them are animal lovers, and, naturally, the animals one them. We can never have shedding dogs, cats,etc, and when I go to the barn, I have to take my car which he can never drive) and strip outside-slothes go directly in the washer and I go directly to the shower. DH did not used to be so allergic, but they have gotten worse over the years. We have to have friends at our house, since he cannot go to theirs-they all have pets that shed. I can only hope that the shots can help you so that you can continue your passion. I totally understand.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I have a panic attack when I see shots/needles so that wouldn't work for me. I might have to go back to bendryl even though it makes me fall asleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I am majorly allergic to horses, hay, dust you name it! None of the over the counter stuff really does the trick. I also have asthma which is triggerred by the allergies so also couldnt breathe and would need to use an emergency inhaler to be around the horses.  I ended up seeing my doctor who put me on Advair daily along with claritin daily and this combo has worked well for me. No more asthma from the horses  Breathing is good! I still get a sneezing fit now and then and have to be SUPER careful to never touch my eyes after touching the horse or they will swell shut but otherwise I'm good. I would suggest a doctor or allergist to really get a handle on it especially is it is causing asthma. And sometimes it is trial and error. I know I had to go thru a few medications to find the right combo that worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I really suggest you see a doctor. Allergies affect your whole immunity.


----------

